# Just booked a hunt with 5 other bow hunters



## Ozkar

A group of us bow hunters have been trying to get together a few of us who get along well to do an overnight hunt together. Most have families, so time is an issue for them and an overnighter is all they can manage a leave pass for. 

It's been set in concrete for next weekend and we are heading up to an area I know very well. So hopefully we will have some success, as well as some fun. The area is mountainous and pretty tough country. The pups will be in their hunt vests to try and protect them somewhat. 

We are going here....... https://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&ll=-37.318733,145.816866&spn=0.004633,0.010568&t=h&z=17

Just got to get Astro's sore face fixed. I took off the bucket again last night and woke to a bleeding dog at 2am. He had woken up and just given his face a little scratch with his nails and wammo...opened it up again....... grrrr.....this is getting frustrating. Might have to investigate another method methinks.... 


Anyway, we will be looking for any Deer, but will definitely come across Sambar as they are all over the place up there. Plus we may stumble onto some red Deer too. But I just want a nice young Sambar doe. They make the tastiest meat.


----------



## datacan

Marty, friendly reminder, life is not all work, you know.... don't forget to enjoy time off once in a while 8)


----------



## dmak

Sounds like a lot of fun. I don't know if you use this or not but I've found that EMT Gel works really well on speed healing cuts

www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000QC9BXO


----------



## Ozkar

Woohoo.....the temperatures dropped and so did the rain overnight. It's raining heavily outside, so much so that neither Zsa Zsa no Astro wanted to go for their early morning walk. We stuck our heads out and they both U-turned and went back inside.....  

The upside is that the rain will dampen the noise in our Australian bush when we are out hunting on the weekend. It's been dry here for a good 4 weeks, with barely a drop of rain and certainly nothing that would turn the current brown landscape green. But this rain will do nicely in creating a minor increase in the chances of taking home some tasty Venison.


----------



## Darcy1311

Ozkar, I am kind of envious of your fantastic life.I think we got it so wrong when we sent criminals there all those years ago, while we sit in the UK freezing our nuts off in the dark 9 months of the year....I take my hat off to you my friend.. ;D


----------



## texasred

Rain is good. The damp ground will make for better scenting conditions.


----------



## Ozkar

Darcy, I must admit, there is absolutely nothing in the UK which would attract me there, apart from getting a factory Ride with Kawasaki for the Isle of Man TT!!!!!!   

The U.S. or Canada however, are destinations I would love to hunt one day. Elk and Bears in particular are animals which peak my interest.


----------



## Rudy

;D


----------



## Ozkar

Hey Rudy..... nice rack for a bloke!   

One day Rudy, one day............ do you know where the Elk live?


----------



## Rudy

;D

Bloke this my Viking fun"   ;D


----------



## Ozkar

Where here.........


----------



## Ozkar

The others came and went, but we are still here. The weather's given us cool mornings and evenings to hunt, with warm days to spend in the water. I might stay a while methinks.


----------



## datacan

That looks like our first camper... how did it get all the way to OZ?


----------



## Ozkar

It's a Viscount mate. Locally made but back then probably a copy of some overseas design. It's not Wynns Encore in Vegas, but it is warm on a cold night, keeps out the water and the bugs and doesn't roast inside on a hot day provided it's in shade. It also has a double bed for me and the pups, Kitchenette, Dinette and enough cupboard space for food, clothing and hunting gear. 

We all just got back from a short three hour hike. The pups worked hard this evening in two ways. One of course was pointing out Deer, the 2nd was dealing with the whopping big Horse flies that are in plague proportions at the moment. Zsa Zsa in particular is totally frustrated by them. She must get dizzy with the amount of spins she does to try and snap them. She knows how much they hurt when they do get you so she isn't keen on letting even one near her. Astro still has his face bites fresh in his memory and although not as manic in his attempts to get them, he is also constantly snapping at his own arse to try and get them. They are buggers too. Even when I am swatting them off the dog's bums they stay put. It's good as I can squish them, but bad as it means they have their proboscis embedded into the dog's flesh. That means itches and lumps. I've already been bitten by them on both legs. Two big lumps half the size of a golf ball. 

The hike went well. I wore all my camo including the face veil. That was more for Horse fly protection, but I think it helped as we got to within 30 metres of a small Doe down near the river. I was surprised as the Department of Sustainability and Environment (Here in called the DSE) where making new fire access tracks up the side of the mountain where I normally hunt. So this evenings walk had little expectations of seeing anything with all the noise from the workers and their machinery all day. However, I guess the Deer must have just sat watching till they left and then wandered towards the river for a drink. 

Anyways, I know where they are and where they are likely to bed up tonight, so if we wake up early enough in the morning, we will head straight there and see what we can find. 

Either way, the pups and I are well and truly enjoying the bush. We are the only people here apart from the DSE workers during the day. But once they finish, there is not a sole up here. I had a shower yesterday and didn't even bother to put up the shower tent!!  I knew there was no one around and if there was, it was there bad luck!!


----------



## mswhipple

LOL! Have you no shame, Ozkar?

The solitude sounds divine... The flies, not so much.
Good luck with your hunting.


----------



## R E McCraith

Oz ? are there any fish in that pretty stream you can eat - being Aus that will not eat you - LOL


----------



## datacan

Oz, the camper brings back pleasant memories. What a lucky guy, get to run around naked in the forest while we run around just to make ends meet. 

And during the day today we also spent three hours field and forest walking while waiting.


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Just booked a hunt with 5 other bow hunters*



R said:


> Oz ? are there any fish in that pretty stream you can eat - being Aus that will not eat you - LOL


Trout, Salmon (escapees from a fish farm when flooded) and a native further upstream of the falls. Nothing which will eat us in the rivers down this end of Oz. Further North and pups aren't allowed near the river. Too many crocs......


----------



## Ozkar

Hunting is off the agenda until these March flies are gone. I have tried in earnest two mornings and two evenings and the poor pups cannot sit still with the March flies swarming them and trying to bite them. Poor Zsa Zsa is driven to distraction. She is really upset by them. Astro just sort of deals with them calmly, but it sends Zsa Zsa into a tail spin literally. When we started heading back to the van, she was gone. she sprinted into the campsite, dived into some other people's camper who had just arrived and decided she wasn't coming back out and travelling another 100 metres to our van. I had to get stern with her before she would come back out. Thankfully, I had already introduced them to the new people, so they were really good about it. They said they understand, as Pam the better half, is allergic to them as well and carries antihistamines around for such occasions. 

I thought at about 11.00 am today that we had seen the last of them, but they came back with an almighty vengeance this evening. I squashed half a dozen that were almost attached to Astro's back. He was really good, I would call his name, tell him fly and he would come to me and let me squish it. He's smart that boy. 

But it was useless trying to hunt. All we managed to do was scare everything away. For such a petite little dog, Zsa Zsa makes a heavy thud when she does the 720 degree spins after these **** flies. 

We did however take some respite halfway around the walk and sat our selves in the river to avoid the fly bites for a while. Much easier trying to keep them at bay if half your body is underwater. While sitting there, we watched a Black Wallaby hop down the steep bank on the other side, hop into the river, wade across to the other side, have a drink and then hop up the bank and off into the Tea Tree. 

The dogs had to be held in check. They have seen Kangaroos and they know they are to be left alone. But this one was different. Smaller, darker, chubbier. So they thought it might be prey. After the third "Friend" command, they got the hint that Wallabies are not to be touched, just like Kangaroos. Pity really as a nice young Wallaby is pretty **** tasty. 

We came across a small Doe on this morning's walk. Astro nosed it at about 60 metres. It was bedded up in some thick Blackberry bushes. I couldn't get in there due to the thickness of the Blackberry, at least not without a machete. It was only a very small Deer, as when Astro and Zsa Zsa crept in closer, the Doe winded them and took off further into the Blackberry. It was only maybe 2 foot tall. so a real tiny Sambar. It will taste bloody delicious once we get it....and we will. 

Anyways, we will just have to sit it out till these March flies bugger off and then we can have a go in earnest again.


----------



## smurfette

Enjoy the trip Ozkar and Vs!!! Hope those flies keep away 'cos we HATED them when we visited down unde ....... wish we could send you some kind of shield!


----------



## Ozkar

Smurfette, not sure if you got normal Aussie flies, or these big buggers. These are about the size a male's thumb across the body. So they are a pretty big fly. They have a long proboscis or needle which they stick into the skin. It comes up in a big red lump the size of our Dollar coin. They itch like **** and last for weeks. I've got three bites on me already. I'm hoping they keep away from Astro's face. His ears are only just growing hair back from having that plastic bucket on his head for so long last time he was bitten.


----------



## smurfette

Hi Ozkar, mmmmmm we encountered the flying bastards on Frazer island and I got 2 bite marks (at that stage I was fed up with all bugs, big or small, after falling victim to a bed bug infestation at Airlie Beach!!). If the ones targeting you and the Vs are even bigger than those then all I want to say is RUN AND HIDE ... poor Vs - not cool to be in danger like this!! You can always come and visit the Fair Cape - we don't have such big bugs here


----------



## Rudy

;D

Biggens You Bloke lolololo


----------



## einspänner

if the flies are as big as you say, you could just take up bow hunting them. I'm sure Astro and Zsa Zsa would be more than happy to point them once they catch on.


----------



## Ozkar

einspänner said:


> if the flies are as big as you say, you could just take up bow hunting them. I'm sure Astro and Zsa Zsa would be more than happy to point them once they catch on.


I bet kindergarten was the best 7 years of your life einspanner    Australian legislation doesn't allow us to bow hunt things that fly over here mate. No ducks, No quail, No pheasant and No March flies either   . Plus the buggers are always on my dogs bums. I don't think the pups would be real happy as the arrow flew through the fly and into there backside!


----------



## einspänner

Ozkar said:


> I bet kindergarten was the best 7 years of your life einspanner


Hahaha! What can I say? My mom always told me I was special. I never could figure out why she said it with finger quotes, though.


----------



## Ozkar

Had a horrible weekend. The campground was over run with people getting away for the Labour Day long weekend. I had three families of BAC's park up a foot from the annex ropes when there was plenty of space elsewhere. They sang hymns around MY campfire which they over ran. Stole my wood and to top it off tied there aggressive dog up to a trailer parked at my front doorstep. 

I first asked politely for them to move and give me some space. They didn't listen, so I turned in some un edited M&M and walked around outside in my Jocks looking lustfully at the teenage daughters. They moved for some reason? Got me buggered why.......... 

Today was hot. **** hot. So we sat in here.....


----------



## Ozkar

Beautiful clear night by the fire.


----------



## dmak

*Re: Re: Just booked a hunt with 5 other bow hunters*



Ozkar said:


> They didn't listen, so I turned in some un edited M&M and walked around outside in my Jocks looking lustfully at the teenage daughters. They moved for some reason? Got me buggered why..........


I love playing the creepy old guy card, it works everytime. It would have been nice to have a fresh kill to clean and quarter in front of them


----------



## Rudy

WHERES THE MEAT?"  ;D


----------



## Ozkar

Too hot and too many March flies to hunt. Can't hunt Deer before an hour before sunrise and can't hunt them an hour after sundown. Victorian state law. The morning hunt is a waste of time, with the dogs completely overcome with keeping the March flies from biting them and the afternoons are too hot still and added March flies make it impossible.

I have caught a few trout though. Not on the fly gear like I had hoped. Still need some practice with that black art methinks. But the spin gear with a metal lure and a soft plastic have landed two nice sized trout. The people I hung around with over the weekend, She is Thai and so I gave her the fish and she made a Thai fish custard. Sounds gross, as it looked like mashed potatoe but yellow, however it made my taste buds come!   

Then we roasted fresh corn cob in the leaf over the hot coals, lavished with butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## smurfette

Ozkar ..... what I wouldn't give to sit in a stream like that right now  although I am hoping for one without the irritating neighbours and monstrous flies!! ENJOY


----------



## dmak

Sounds like it has still been a great trip. Totally want some Thai now (I don't know if that's the stomach or the dirty old man typing) more pics. We want to see this wonderful land of Oz you speak of


----------



## R E McCraith

is it a trip or a journey - going to the pond or across the states for pheasants out west or grouse in the UP - thanks to Rabbit PIKE and I learned - get off the interstate - now and then - visit small towns you will never see again - meet some people that have a story to tell - you will also find some great hunting spots - so for PIKE & me LIFE is a journey that starts when we wake up !!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar

The Australian bush is conspiring against us at the moment. We awoke to a beautiful cool morning with a forecast top of 32 instead of the high 30's of late. So without the flies we headed out for an early hunt in the cooler temps. Problem was, the cooler weather after such a long hot spell has brought out all the snakes. We nearly stepped on two Copperheads and a Brown snake in 15 minutes walking. They are obviously out hunting some active animals who have been laying low from the heat and also heading to the river for a drink while it's not too hot. 

I am thankful that I took the time to instil the leave it command, the off lead heel and reptile avoidance training. They new something had put the wind up me after the first Copperhead and they obeyed without question, stayed right by my side and never attempted to sniff at the bush on the sides of the track. Good puppies


----------



## Rudy

I am thankful ;D

you did not eat Asian""  lmao lol

YOU BLOKE

now stack some meat 

Da, Meat stacker

SP1


----------



## sniper john

Your hunting forays always capture my interest. Sambar, Wallabees, Kangaroos, Red Deer. For a man in the states it seems such an exciting place to hunt and so very far away. Then of course it is very far away.  ;D


----------



## Ozkar

As do your Sniper John......which brings me to the subject of WHERE ARE YOUR HUNT STORIES???? C'MON STOP HOLDING OUT ON US AND COUGH EM UP!!!!  




Great to here from you mate. I hope all Hooman and Pups are getting on with it well?


----------



## sniper john

Ozkar said:


> As do your Sniper John......which brings me to the subject of WHERE ARE YOUR HUNT STORIES???? C'MON STOP HOLDING OUT ON US AND COUGH EM UP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to here from you mate. I hope all Hooman and Pups are getting on with it well?


I did, I did! Check about 5 posts below this one. Quail on the coastal Prairie, Ducks on the Bay, Cranes and Geese in the Marsh, and Woodcock in the Forest. I fit quite a bit of hunitng into in less than a weeks time. Unfortunately with all my troubles last season that was one of the only two hunting "journeys" I was able to make and the only one catered to the dogs.


----------



## harrigab

good to see you back Sniper John ;D


----------



## Ozkar

OK SJ, I'll go read up  

Got out for a walk with the pups and the bow this afternoon. Nice cool afternoon, no snakes, few March Flies. Wind in our faces. Shadows through the trees and just enough breeze to mask a little movement and noise. 

The pups worked their noses hard. They were focussed from the moment we crossed the river. We hadn't hunted for a long time and they were keen as mustard to get something into their nostrils. 

It was not long before Astro gave me a solid point (That means he stood still, looked at me, got my attention and then nodded his head to where he smelled something.....he's so cruisey...  ) 

We stopped and crouched behind some tussock grass to see if we could eyeball what ever it was. I got the camera out and took some pics of the dogs holding point and then I glassed the area for a good ten minutes before I saw the unmistakable colour of a small Sambar Doe behind a tree with some Blackberry surrounding it. 

I nocked an arrow into the bow and we started crawling slowly towards the Blackberry bush using the tall grass and the tracks in between them to hide and move without being seen or making a sound. There was a fallen tree 20 metres from the Blackberry bushes and I knew if I could manage to get into there, the Doe may come feeding towards me. If not, at least I may still manage a shot away through some more sparse sections of the bushes. 

We slowly over the period of about an hour moved in. By the time we got to the fallen tree, I could see I had to get a shot in fast or Astro was going to burst with excitement. His little front paws were already dancing and his chest muscles were quivering rapidly in anticipation. Zsa Zsa was starting to ramp up too. Poor Astro, an hour stalking is a long time for a teenage pup. I felt for him and was very proud of him holding himself together. 

I drew back the bow and settled into the shot waiting for the Doe to turn. I guess I held it just a little too long, as Astro got sight of the Doe and barked with absolute excitement to tell me there was a Deer RIGHT THERE......... god love him. 

The Doe took off at a million gazzelles and hour and was gone in about four leaps, two crashes and a thud!  

I have pics downloading from the phone. Once done I will post them up......


----------



## Ozkar

Pics

Including last nights homemade vamp oven damper.


----------



## Ozkar

Well haven't we had a most interesting day. Ups and downs in the physical and emotional sense......

We got up early this morning, had a light breakfast and loaded the day pack up with all the gear and the bow. We had intentions of climbing the mountain today. It is 3000ft above sea level at the top and we are sitting at 1000ft as a start point. So a 2000ft uphill climb over probably 14 kilometres walking distance to the top. Then of course the return journey, which for some odd reason is always faster......  

The forecast was for a cool morning with it warming to 30c about 3pm before dropping down again. So I figured with an early start we would be at the top before it got too warm and coming down it is not so important to worry about the heat. 

We crossed the river in the dim early morning light. No there are rocks which I and Zsa Zsa seem to be able to step across quite easily. Astro however at that time in the morning, is all arms and legs. He naturally fell in and was even cooler for the first part of the walk. With that, we took to a piece of single track which ran from the river straight up a ridge and onto the access rd. (Herbs Rd, Rubicon Valley Vic if anyone is interested in seeing it on google maps...the rd which goes from the Rubicon valley up to Morris Lookout is where we went)

The trail winds its way steeply up the ridge through some densely growing Tea tree and then through some more sparse Gums. I love the smell of the gum trees in the early morning. There really isn't anything as beautiful to the olfactory than the smell of the Australian bush. It's a crisp clean vapoury smell. Eucalyptus are pungent at best and in the early morning or after rain they excel themselves. There was just me and the pups and whatever wild critters were hiding in the bushes down wind of the noses of my fine hunting buddies. We continued up till we hit the fire trail. Our fire trails are used for both environmental work such as back burning to reduce forest fuel levels, to fighting bushfires as well as use by the general public for 4WDing, dirt bike riding, bushwalking, cycling, horse riding or in our case....hunting.......

The first two thirds of the climb were uneventful, apart from coming across a large bush turkey (Lyrebird for you lot) which flew across the top of us all from the high side of the roadway and off into the forest below. Lyrebirds can't fly as such. They are a ground bird. But when the wind is put up them by a hooman and two dogs, they fly plenty OK for a short distance and more so going down such a steep gradient. They look spectacular flying, as they have these two long tail feathers with an diamond shaped feathered end which look amazing in full flight. We see plenty of these on the ground in reserves and sanctuaries or zoos, but rarely do you see one in full flight. So that was pretty cool. 

As we reached the final third of the climb, we had cut back across the mountain and there were several shady gullies where Sambar were likely to be hiding. The bush was thick. So thick that it was impossible to see more than 20 yards before it all disappeared. The third gullie we walked into gave away the position of something large. The pups had locked to a point, with Astro's front feet stamping up and down with excitement. I knew this was no bird, no rabbit, no fox and certainly no bush turkey. This was Deer. Astro only gets this excited by one animal and that is Deer. Zsa Zsa was also finding it difficult to contain herself. 

I stopped, unloaded the pack and removed the bow from it's carry straps. I nocked an arrow with a nice three blade G5 Montec Broadhead, which I had taken to shaving sharp on the diamond the night before. The animal was large. Even though we could not see it, we could here it as it walked along the gully feeding. It would stop, have a munch and then you would here the branches break and the tops of the tea tree move. There is only one animal around here that is that large and that is Sambar Deer. I took out the binoculars to see if I could hone in on where it was. The noises were moving towards us. I could hear it drawing closer and by the noises and the movement it was only maybe 30 metres from us. The pups were beside themselves wanting to charge into the thick scrub to chase it. But they held firm as we watched and listened. Being above it, the wind was coming up towards us and the height also masked any noise we made. I was able to talk to the dogs quietly as the Deer slowly made it's way closer. It was moving slowly and this whole episode took over an hour from when the dogs first sound or smell of it. In the end, it was just too much for Astro, he let out the highest pitched excited yip I have ever heard him utter. The deer made a crash, a thud, two more crashes and was gone. 

We continued onwards. We didn't have to wait too long for the second opportunity. Three hundred metres further on and the dogs had scented another one. I soon enough could hear it too. But, the bush was still too dense to see more than 20 or 30 metres in front. We hid behind some blackberry and waited. We sat for a good half an hour listening to it as it fed up the gully. Again, munching and walking, munching and walking all the way towards where we were positioned. the wind was starting to swirl a little though, with the heat of the day just starting to penetrate this part of the forest. It wasn't long before it got a wiff of us and it too with a few crashes and thuds was gone.

We trudged on. An hour later we were at the summit and it was 1.30pm. I took a pic from there and tried to post it from tapatalk, but for some reason it hasn't shown? I will reload it in the morning when I have some phone signal. It is a great view across the highland plains to Lake Eildon. We took a break and I gave the pups some water. I carry a hydration pack and a fold up water bowl when we travel too far from the rivers or lakes. I figured 14 klms up hill even on a cool day might do a dog in without some water and judging by the speed which they lapped it up, I was right. After giving them a drink it was time for some carbs. So I pulled out a big chunk of Damper I made the night before and the pups and I sat atop the mountain sharing bread and water as we took in the amazing panorama. No matter how long I have been on this earth, the Aussie bush still holds me in awe. 

After a short rest and sustenance it was time to head back down the mountain back to camp. Again it was pretty uneventful till we reached about the 2/3 down the mountain point. It was then when I caught Astro out of the corner of my eye pawing at something in soft sand. It was like slow motion in my head. My eye caught it in the peripheral, soft white sand. My brain acknowledged it ......then a split second later alarm bells rang out and without me thinking I heard this fearful "Nooooooo...Leave it....." come out of my mouth at a volume which made me flinch. You see, my brain registered the sand and then my logic took over and asked why is there sand up here? this is rocky red soil?? There is no sand up here??? why is there just this one round neatly formed clump of sand??? And then it hit me........ 1080 Fox Bait!!!!! They poison Foxes up here with stuff called 1080 poison. It's not nice. It's a horrible way to kill them. Far less humane than shooting one. But anyways, they do it as it tends to devastate populations. There is often collateral damage however. Sometimes it's other natives, sometimes domestic animals.

After the shrieking NO, I saw Astro licking his chops and hoped that he hadn't eaten it. I rushed over and grabbed his mouth and stuck my fingers into it to see if there was anything there, but could see nothing. It was still a good 40 minute walk back to camp. I picked a pace that didn't get him working too much but allowed us to cover some ground and also went offroad and straight down the side of the mountain through what was now less dense bush. There was an inherent risk of being bitten by a snake bowling through here, but it was one worth taking. The incident occured at 2.45 pm and by 3.15 I had us in camp. I immediately got out the salt and poured out three table spoons of salt and rather unceremoniously threw them down Astro's throat. Poor boy was a little shocked and soon after he was looking at me with a look of "what did you do that for? look what you've made me do" as he threw his guts up over the campground grass. But it worked and met it's intended purpose. 

I chucked my gear in the van, grabbed the car keys and we all hopped in the car. I called the vet as I drove out. thankfully the surgery is 6 minutes from the camp ground and Rebecca was home, if not in the surgery. She met me at the front door and she went to work. 

Don't panic, at this stage we think he is ok. She checked him out and she thinks he either didn't get it into him, or that the salt worked it's magic and he didn't get to digest it. He is under a very watchful eye right now and will be for 20 hours as that is the outside time window for seeing symptoms in a mild dose. So far so good. 

So....... there you have it....the trials and tribulations of a day hunting in the Australian bush. I think I might make up some muzzles sort of like your fox tail protectors. At least then i won't have to panic. 

All in all though, we probably walked about 20klms in total. The pups are tired and have been asleep since about 7pm. They are sweet when they are that tired and they are sleeping. Dead to the world. 

I will post up some pics of today when I get some mobile phone reception.

cheers to all...sorry for the long post....


----------



## Ozkar

Just to let you know Astro is as strong as an ox. Woohoo!!! 

We had a quiet day today, with just a two hour morning walk and a two hour afternoon walk. No hunting as such, just some more scouting. Found a place where there are some rabbits, so might take the spotlight down tonight and see if we can't get a bunny or two for tomorrow's dinner. One for me and one for them would be perfect! 

The Deer are further up the hill at the moment, so I am going to put Deer hunting on hold for a few days will we get another cool front come through. 

Here are some pics from yesterday. 

You happy with that one Data?


----------



## Ozkar

Here is a challenge. In that 2nd pic, there is a big chocolate Sambar Deer about 20 metres from where I took the pic just below the tall straight Gumtree. See if you can see it. I was there and couldn't until it was much closer. But we could all hear it and the pups had it on their noses. I truly do forgive Astro for whimpering with excitement. It was an hour long of patience on his part and at only 2, I can accept that  Even though I was upset he gave us away, I smiled to myself at him still being just a pup after all.........


----------



## datacan

Nope, awesome vegetation and warm weather... We are still freezing over here. 

Congrats again, on 2000 awesome posts. And to celebrate, I won't use the ecollar for a day. 

Hard, because today I found out Sam wants a piece of the Weimer across the street. 
4 months ago the Weimer almost bit a chunk out of Sam as we passed by each other... Sammy just wanted so say hi to him. 
Today, Sam barked and postured like never before, poor Weimer, also intact, sat down quietly. Strange behavior. 
I am loosing hope, maybe we cannot put them together without a scuffle. 
"That's my boy" was the only thing that came to me, how embarrassing. 


Pat Asto on the head, for me.


----------



## sniper john

Dang Marty, 
I just read the story with the fox bait. I am glad everything is ok. had me on the edge of me seat reading it. I looked that stuff up on the internet. Dogs that get too much of it and it don't take much do not fair to well. Be careful. Enjoying your play by play and pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Ozkar

Data, I haven't had a real good look at the pic myself to see if I can even spot it. I couldn't physically see it when there. I could just hear it till it was very close. But I didn't want to risk taking pics when it was closer, as I figured if I got a shot, there would only be one chance. I know where they are hanging out, so when I muster enough strength again to climb that little hill, I think we'll find him again.......  Dmak will get this.......it's not easy hunting with a bow, even harder with dogs and a bow and even harder when the species isn't a native, so while here, there are few and they don't hanf around in a big group waiting for me to bang an arrow into them  They are the hardest animal to hunt that i have ever experienced. Smart, alert, good ears, good eyes and a nose better than the pups. Good fun!  

SJ, I am going to get some soft muzzles next i'm in town. Or If I can't find any, I have some flyscreen here which I can sew up to serve the same purpose in the meantime. An adaptation of the Foxtail head gear you Mericans use during that time of year.......... (thanks RBD who posted it up ages ago)


----------



## smurfette

Enjoying the trip with you Ozkar- super glad Astro is fine - don't think I could handle more bad news this week - amazing the adventures you get up to with the Vs - we laaik!


----------



## Ozkar

Had a little rain last night and today. My mountain stream is now a raging torrent. Have to walk 3klms upstream to cross to deer hunting country now.


----------



## harrigab

I'm sure I spotted a St Bernard just to the left of the tree in 2nd pic Oz. So glad Astro's got away with the foxbait drama


----------



## Ozkar

harrigab said:


> I'm sure I spotted a St Bernard just to the left of the tree in 2nd pic Oz. So glad Astro's got away with the foxbait drama


We actually do have a lot of wild domestic dogs in the forest here, so it's not impossible Doug!  We hear howls all night from both the Alpine Dingo and from wild dog packs. It's why I always carry my knife with me out here, even if i am not hunting with the bow. They are sneaky buggers too. I have had the feeling of something watching me loads of times. Stopped, got the binos out to scout and sure enough, there were dogs tracking us as we tracked Deer.  They are very shy though and don't come near camp for some reason?? Not sure why as the bogan campers are always leaving food scraps and rubbish around when they leave. Maybe they don't get here soon enough to beat the Kookaburras. Man are those things brave. I have had Kookaburras take a Sausage out of the BBQ tongs midway from the BBQ hotplate to a dinner plate. Cheeky....but funny as............


----------



## texasred

Its kinda off topic but my nephew had a black lab show up on his property. He nick named her Shadow. She watches him from a distance, but he can't get close to her.
Over the last 3 months she has went from watching him run the dogs on drills, to stealing bumpers, and ducks if he does not get them out of the field quick enough. She will swim in the pond if no one is in the field.
He puts food, water with preventive meds out for her.


----------



## Ozkar

That's a wonderful story TR. Over here the poor thing would normally be given a large fast dose of lead. So it's refreshing to hear your Brother attempting to tame her somewhat. 

Problem over here with them, is they form packs and terrorise the farmers stock. Lambs, Calves, Chickens or any farmed animal is in danger from them, so the first sign of ANY foreign dog on a property and it's shoot first, ask questions later mostly. When I go up to the farm, I go and knock on the neighbours doors to let them know my dogs are around. That way they don't cop a bullet for crossing a boundary fence. 

I'd love to hear how the Lab ends up. If you think of it, keep us posted as to how your brother progresses with her. Wouldn't it be amazing if she eventually came around.........


----------



## harrigab

Ozkar said:


> That's a wonderful story TR. Over here the poor thing would normally be given a large fast dose of lead. So it's refreshing to hear your Brother attempting to tame her somewhat.
> 
> Problem over here with them, is they form packs and terrorise the farmers stock. Lambs, Calves, Chickens or any farmed animal is in danger from them, so the first sign of ANY foreign dog on a property and it's shoot first, ask questions later mostly. _*When I go up to the farm, I go and knock on the neighbours doors to let them know my dogs are around. *_That way they don't cop a bullet for crossing a boundary fence.
> 
> I'd love to hear how the Lab ends up. If you think of it, keep us posted as to how your brother progresses with her. Wouldn't it be amazing if she eventually came around.........


always a prudent measure Marty, I do the same with Ruby, especially this time of year (lambing season) and farmers are extra vigilant to protect their flocks (and quite rightly so, imo)


----------



## texasred

They don't have a chance to form packs in my area. Most of them get hit trying to cross the road. Dogs that bother livestock don't last long either. 
She stays on his property and in a next door neighbors pasture that owns horses. She doesn't bother anything, except for stealing a partially frozen duck and bumpers from time to time. He was having a problem with foxes trying to get his live ducks, but hasn't had the problem since she showed up. 
Maybe she is earning her keep.


----------



## Ozkar

Bloody snakes again. One hour walking four snakes, one had a red hot crack at tagging me. Uuuurrrgghhh!!! I hate snakes!! 

We had left camp early to avoid the heat of what is forecast to be 30 plus degress Celcius. The first snake was on the side of the track, as was the 2nd and the third. The fourth one was the kicker......... 

We had tracked a large buck's prints down the hill. Some recent track work had left the soil turned up and loose and was perfect for seeing what was going where. We followed a track down towards the river and the Bucks prints lead us along. The pups were about 10 metres in front and at the edge of a steep drop down to a flat area of Blackberry, where I know there is a wallow, they locked to a point. I nocked an arrow and motioned them to go forward. We had just about hit the valley floor when I heard the bushes move near my foot and a Red bellied Black snake struck out at me. 

Timing was lucky, my eyes spotted the ugly black head raring up and instinctively I jumped back a couple of foot as it struck at my ankle. It missed thankfully. But now I had an issue. Pups were in between me and the snake. So I couldn't just walk back, as the pups would have followed and the upset RBB snake would have bitten one for sure. So I froze. I kept my eye on it and although snakes are deaf, used my pops old method and just nicely asked it to bugger off. It eventually dropped it's head back to the ground, turned and slithered off into the bush. I then recalled the pups and got the **** outta Dodge again!! I hate those **** things. If I had the 410 with me, there would have been one less snake! 

Worst of all, we were very, very close..... probably as close as we have been in weeks to nailing this big buck. 

But, I know where he's hanging out, so once the weather cools off a little, we will slip down to his hangout and get him. It's dry here now and he's staying close to the river judging by all his tracks.....


----------



## datacan

That was close, dude. You live in Jurassic Park, Oz... snakes, lizards, crocodiles...


----------



## Ozkar

Data, it sounds like Jurassic park right now too. It's 3am, but I cannot sleep as their is a massive Sambar buck roaring his head off. He's been at it for an hour and is only about 100 metres from me. The big bugger won't shut up. I have never, ever heard a Sambar roar like this guy...... he's loud, really loud!!!! Not the normal honks and barks I hear, but full on roars. I think he's chasing some booty down by the river, as I heard a return honk from a smaller Sambar......  Either that, or he has the belly ache from ****.............

Yes I am awake and i would be out chasing him if it were not for the fact that it is illegal to hunt them at night here in Victoria. Why I do not know...but thems the rules..............


----------



## datacan

Enough to send shivers down your spine. I posted at 3 A M as well, last... was working at the time. 

Apparently, the season starts April 1 and you can use hounds to chase them down. Out of curiosity just googled Sambar Deer Victoria Australia. 

Some of those monsters demand respect. Never seen anything like this. Hard to find them, also.


----------



## Ozkar

Google is out of date Data......... Deer season in our fine nanny state of Victoria is 24/7, 365/year!!!  The reference to Hounds is for scent trailing dogs and does not apply to pointers. So only beagles and bloodhounds for example. Pointers can be used except in a couple of areas where they are banned because of a high 'Left Wing Greenie" population in a certain town. (Warburton) 

But, we are not allowed to shoot them under anything but natural light, so no spotlighting and we are restricted to one hour before sunrise to one hour after sunrise. I would have gone out this morning to look for him, but it's hot again and the wrigglers are out. So I am going to have a crack at him tomorrow morning when the rain arrives and the temps drop. The wrigglers will all be tucked up in burrows then, they don't like the cold sunless days.


----------



## harrigab

Ozkar said:


> Google is out of date Data......... Deer season in our fine nanny state of Victoria is 24/7, 365/year!!!  The reference to Hounds is for scent trailing dogs and does not apply to pointers. So only beagles and bloodhounds for example. Pointers can be used except in a couple of areas where they are banned because of a high 'Left Wing Greenie" population in a certain town. (Warburton)
> 
> But, we are not allowed to shoot them under anything but natural light, so no spotlighting and we are restricted to one hour before sunrise to one hour after sunrise. I would have gone out this morning to look for him, but it's hot again and the wrigglers are out. So I am going to have a crack at him tomorrow morning when the rain arrives and the temps drop. The wrigglers will all be tucked up in burrows then, _*they don't like the cold sunless days.*_


my wife always said I was a snake ;D


----------



## Ozkar

Does she often find you basking in the sun by the side of the track Doug????  Or is it that your just a slippery character???


----------



## datacan

What is another word for a python?
mega-bite!

What's a snakes favourite TV program?
Monty Python!


----------

